# On-Road racing at R/C Excitement



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Lets get the on-raod season moving. Post any discussion about RCE on-road racing. Just trying to promote the track and get things moving......Check out there website www.rcexcitement.com You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

Dont forget about the New England Triple Threat point series going on this Fall/Winter at RCE. THe first race is at RCE October 28-30.


----------

